# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Any substitute for bio balls in a reactor?



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I don't want to buy a box of bio balls only to use 4 for a reactor. Does anyone uses a different material to break down the co2 in the reactor?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I don't want to buy a box of bio balls only to use 4 for a reactor. Does anyone uses a different material to break down the co2 in the reactor?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

You can use other biologic filtration material, like ceramic pieces, ephisustrate, etc... anuthings that retain the CO2 boubbles, even a piece of perlon fibers, if you have to pass a water current trought this pieces.








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuarioifilia.net


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

A piece of AquaClear filter foam would work really well...provided the water is clean before passing through it.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

ah.. I was thinking of the same thing phil. Problem is, I am going to hook it on the inline of fluval 404.

I guess I should have mention that. 
I didn't want to put it on the return pipe because it would reduce the flow rate of the return pipe..

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Edge,

Do yourself a favour and put it on the return side. I have mine on the intake and absolutely hate it. 

Secondly spend $10 on a bag of Bioballs and you will not regret it.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I made it a little narrow.. 1 1/2" pipe. going to have to get some smaller bio balls.

I thought bio balls usually comes in those $30+ boxes.

Does bigals have any 1/2" threaded 5/8" barb?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

In my reactor I have half of a kitchen scrubbie. It is open mesh and the bubbles break up really well as they swirl against it. I have also used nylon netting in my reactor, the fine nettting was too tight, and I got some larger mesh, but hae experimented with pond filter pad and now have returned to the scrubbie since the plants are so tall now that the color isn't an issue.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I can tell you from personal experience not to use filter foam in a external reactor. Same thing goes with dish scrubber pads. Even on the output side they will eventually clog and cause you all kinds of grief. Just the gunk breaking loose from the bio-balls and tubing will cause them to clog.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## fufanu (Jul 22, 2003)

You can use what I call&#8230; ******* Bio-Balls! Its actually shotgun shell wadding, it can be bought in gun shops for real cheap. I got the idea from somewhere in the depths of Thekrib.com

One of them that I got looks like this, but twice as big.










And also CPR Aquatic, Inc makes something called Bio-Bale It doesn't look like it would clog, and its inexpensive.

[This message was edited by fufanu on Fri August 15 2003 at 10:39 PM.]


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It is not the price that is holding me back. it is getting stuck with a box of useless bio balls collecting dust.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ask if you can buy a handful from one of the store's active filters. If all you need is four or five they shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Someone on APD (and sorry, I can't remember who) has long advocated using toy plastic soldiers as a replacement for bio balls. I haven't used them, but it makes sense to me.

Of course, plastic Marines will do the best job.

Roger Miller


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Roger Miller:
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!!
















*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Shoot ya'll ....

Edge, just shoot me an email with your address and I'll toss 4 in the mail. Might be two stamps









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

No need to send them anymore James. Thanks for the offer though. I just bought a gallon worth for $10. let the dust collecting begin









Off topic question. If the primer/pvc glue came in contact with the pipe where water will be flowing through. will that cause any problems for the fish? Will epoxy cause any problem as well?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

PVC primer/cement is not a problem(since they use on water pipes), just make sure to give it time to cure.
Epoxy shouldn't be a problem but it really would depend on what you're using.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I've heard that there are practice golf balls that are similar enough to bio balls so as to work.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

call me stupid . what do you mean by cure?









72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

dry!








*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

thx.

I set it up with a T connector for easy cleaning. I just ran into a problem with the fluval return hose being too short. I may have to put it on the intake hose to save me the time/money to get the extra hose. I did a bad job gluing it together. There is a 1 cm gap between the reducer and the coupling.









72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Wheniever I talk about glues, epoxies or paints I distinguish between dried and cured.

Something might be dry to the touch but not completely cured. Cured means that the chemical processes that form the bonds have completed.

i.e. - PVC cement is dry in ten minutes but you may want to wait 24 hours before getting it wet so that it can cure. If you get it wet before it has cured, it may leak or leach chemicals. Same with epoxy and paint.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

